# Night time Bassing



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Do you guys have any pointers? I have have done ok on occasions but typically dont do that well. I know the typical suggestions, Black spinnerbaits, big worms, topwater, etc. I went on my first night trip this year Saturday night and didnt do very well until daybreak. I did lose a toad on a popping spro at 4 am but it took me like 2 hours to get my first bite. Also anyone have poppin spro tips? I dont get bit much and they seem to always come unbuttoned. I know people love them spros and kill the bass on them, but I just cant seem to get the hang of it.


----------



## Fish2DMax (Jun 20, 2016)

Fished last Saturday from 4pm till Midnight in a tourney. Preface by saying I am a typical worm fisherman and I fish a crowded US Corps of Engineers reservoir. Go with as light a sinker as you can and after dark I'll swap over to a darker worm. My favorite this weekend was an old Tequila Sunrise C-Tail. It's Tequila purple on one wide and black on the other. I think the little twiddle tail helped. Pattern was docks and rocky points, whether the point had brush on it or not. Don't worry about working it. Let water temp dictate that item. Here it's mid-80's water surface so I'll work it just as fast after dark as I did in daylight. Any lights from a dock, road or parking lot are beneficial as are the docks with the Hydro Glow underneath them. Hope this helps.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I don't purposely target them too often but sure pick up a lot on big 5" swim baits after dark fishing for walleye. Make sure you get the ones with the bigger paddle tail so you get the thump out of them. If you rig the bigger size baits on light heads (1/16 or 1/8 with oversize hook) you can feel them thump through the pole while you retrieve.

Used to fish a lake at night when i was young and used the BIG worms like you mentioned. The 10" Berkley was about all me and a buddy would use.


----------



## glofish (May 22, 2016)

Caught 24 on a weightless worm rigged wacky. Like mentioned before target docks & rocky points also stumps and brush piles.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Try not to use a light at all. It attracts company and scares the fish. In a good weedy lake sometimes I use an old wooden Black Musky Jitterbug and tie the hooks so they ride above and plop it thru the weeds and edges. Big Bass love that Big Jitterbug. I also like a 7" Floating Rapala close to the cover. That's been my experience. Oh, Big Line, Big Rod. Good Luck.


Roscoe


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Could you explain how you tie the hooks up?


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

With a rubber band.


Roscoe


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have been having good luck with most any type of Senko worm rigged wacky and weightless most of the time, darker colors as well, blues, blacks, junebug etc, recently started throwing cranks with a little success, but back to the soft plastics I have also caught them on Zoom Lizards and Brush hogs as well as 7" Berkley Power Worms in dark colors, spinnerbaits have also pulled fish for me.


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

Pull your boat up against shore and cast parallel to the shoreline. Keep the lure close to shore.

Poppers, weightless t-rigged lizards, and jitter bugs.
If it's windy and there's some chop, try prop baits or buzz baits.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Done best with Zoom Ole monster worms in black.


----------

